# Advice! Rhodes!



## morgan24 (Dec 11, 2008)

[/COLOR]Hi all, i have just joined this forum! ive been living in Rhodes 18 months but have been doing contract work for a danish company, a lot of hotel work so havnt had chance to learn greek!
I am living in Kremasti, does anyone know of any greek classes i can attend to learn the language!?
it is essential as i have just found out im pregnant! im so happy, ive been with my partner who i met in rhodes when i first came over and we are really happy. but im so scared! like for the whole language thing! are their any other english ladies who have given birth in Rhodes? there must be! i would love to hear some advice. im due for my 12 week scan after xmas, ive been trying to find out wether they test for downs syndrome like we do in the uk aswell.
i have so many questions!!!! any advice and friendship would mean so much to me!

cant wait to hear from you!Morgan


----------



## markandchristine (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi Morgan
Congratulations ! me and my partner are also moving to Rhodes Aug/Sept time next year, we have been over 3 times over the last year and are due back in May, after speaking with locals and English expats in Rhodes around the Lindos area there is apparently an English/Greek woman who does lessons you can either have1:1 lessons or she does it in groups (a good way to meet other english expats) once a week and apparently it is quite reasonably priced - I will try and find more info for you. We've started to learn the basics from a WHSmith CD and then when we move over are hoping to start lessons straight away !! x


----------



## spiderweb1 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi All 
I understand from a friend of mine living in Rhodes that a Greek neighbour of hers runs a class for Greek lessons in the village hall in Pylona.Good luck with the lessons ,it,s not easy to learn.


----------



## camper8 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Morgan, congratulations on your pregnancy, you must be thrilled to be expecting your first little one! I'm afraid I can't help re language classes, I spent 6 months in Rhodes a few years ago and my husband and I are now coming back for the summer season. We are planning on travelling with a friend who is a very experienced English speaking midwife, are you looking for any midwife services? Also maybe you can help me too, I am planning another pregnancy soon, unfortunately I had an ectopic at Christmas so I have to make sure I have a very early scan as soon as any future pregnancy is confirmed to make sure its not ectopic (which is life threatening if not treated urgently). What are the scan services like, will there be a language prolem do you think, and is it free for Uk people? We will prob be in Rhodes a min 6 months so if you want a great English speaking midwife she's great, she delivered my 2children!
Cheers


----------



## louise karagiannis (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Morgan

I have just joined so I am not quite sure how up to date this site is, I have been living in Greece for 6 years and have finally settled in Rhodes, in Kremasti in fact as my husband's family are from this suburb, I have had two children in Rhodes, one at Karagiannis Clinic in town and the other at Euromedica. It depends on your age as to whether they test for down syndrome, I am sure you can request it if you are under 25 years,. any older and I know my doctor insisted on it. Let me know how you go and since we are in the same neighbor hood we could catch up for acoffee some day.

Louise













morgan24 said:


> [/COLOR]Hi all, i have just joined this forum! ive been living in Rhodes 18 months but have been doing contract work for a danish company, a lot of hotel work so havnt had chance to learn greek!
> I am living in Kremasti, does anyone know of any greek classes i can attend to learn the language!?
> it is essential as i have just found out im pregnant! im so happy, ive been with my partner who i met in rhodes when i first came over and we are really happy. but im so scared! like for the whole language thing! are their any other english ladies who have given birth in Rhodes? there must be! i would love to hear some advice. im due for my 12 week scan after xmas, ive been trying to find out wether they test for downs syndrome like we do in the uk aswell.
> i have so many questions!!!! any advice and friendship would mean so much to me!
> ...


----------

